# Probably stupid question, but.........



## spalmer114 (Oct 3, 2007)

As the title suggests, this is probably a stupid question, but I figured I would ask. I am in the process of setting up a 75 gallon planted tank with a Rena XP3 for filtration. The tank has been filled and pretty much just running with the substrate and some rock for the past several weeks. I haven't added any plants or fish yet, mostly because I am still not exactly sure what kind of look I am going for. My question is about the filter tubing. My tubing is getting covered with brown spots all over the place, doesn't look like algae, but I'm not sure. Should this be happening with no life in the tank? If this is normal, what is the best way to clean the inside of the tubing. It looks pretty nasty and I would like to keep a clean apperance as much as possible. Thanks to all that respond!!!!


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Its diatoms, its normal for a new tank.


----------



## spalmer114 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the response, see I told you it was a stupid question!! Now if I can just decide on my plants and by my CO2 system, I will be good to go.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Yep, algae.... Also, start off with as much plants as you can, you'll be taking them out in the future. I suggest hornwort or anacrias. It will help cycle the tank. Later, take them out and replace them slowly.

Oh, also a power head to increase flow. A xp3 on my 55 isn't enough xD


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea thats diatom algae. Otto cats eat it, but they are about the only fish that will.

As NoSvOrAx said, normal for new tank.

Also just a random fact, planted tanks don't ever truly cycle since the plants interfere with the cycling of nitrogen by consuming it before it is reduced all the way. 

Powerheads will help like gotcheaprice said since this algae actually can swim. If you wipe it off the glass it will just swim back and reattach. If the current is strong enough they can't reattach to the glass so it will stay clean.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Zapins said:


> Yea thats diatom algae. Otto cats eat it, but they are about the only fish that will.
> 
> Powerheads will help like gotcheaprice said since this algae actually can swim. If you wipe it off the glass it will just swim back and reattach. If the current is strong enough they can't reattach to the glass so it will stay clean.




And it's in his tubing, so dunno if he wants to run a oto into there.


----------



## spalmer114 (Oct 3, 2007)

gotcheaprice said:


> And it's in his tubing, so dunno if he wants to run a oto into there.


Yeah, the otto would probably go crazy just swimming up and down the tube!! LOL

Thanks again to everyone who replied. Hopefully I can get off of my rear and finish this tank. It's getting embarassing having a tank with just water and substrate in my livingroom. I plan on ordering some HC and a few other plants soon, I was just waiting to get my CO2 system first.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

spalmer114 said:


> My tubing is getting covered with brown spots all over the place, doesn't look like algae, but I'm not sure. Should this be happening with no life in the tank?


There is life in the tank trust me.  The algae is always in the water supply along with all sorts of microscopic creatures that will appear over time if they don't have any fish to eat them.

I like using the brushes made for cleaning tubing. Any decent pet shop should have a set. You can also soak them in a warm solution of OxyClean and rinse them well. It should loosen it up a good bit.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Love that clear rena tubing.
Try squeezing the tubing between 2 fingers. Try to pinch off the flow and then let go. Gets most stuff out. You can also buy a hose barb adapter for your sink or water hose and you can do the same thing without putting the algae back in the tank.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I hate to hijack this thread but it goes along with the title. I am new to CO2 systems and I just got my CO2 tank and am waiting for the regulator. This may sound dumb, but when you refill CO2 tanks, do you dismantle the regulator from the tank and then reassemble it? Do you take the tank and the regulator together and let the technician do the work? Do they make you swap tanks? Again, sorry for hijacking this thread but I can't figure it out since i've never done it. Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Carlos1583 said:


> I hate to hijack this thread but it goes along with the title. I am new to CO2 systems and I just got my CO2 tank and am waiting for the regulator. This may sound dumb, but when you refill CO2 tanks, do you dismantle the regulator from the tank and then reassemble it? Do you take the tank and the regulator together and let the technician do the work? Do they make you swap tanks? Again, sorry for hijacking this thread but I can't figure it out since i've never done it. Thanks


You remove the regulator from the tank - just loosen and unscrew the big nut that attaches it to the tank. You have to do it yourself, and you should. If the tank belongs to you and it is not overdue for a pressure check they just refill the tank for you.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for replying...I figured that was the case but wasn't sure since I don't know how difficult it is to remove the regulator each time after tightening it after refills. I do have another question if you don't mind helping me out with: What is the best way to see how many BPS is going into the tank? My setup (everything will be here by next week) includes a Rex regulator with a fabco needle valve, a 5lb tank, and a DIY CO2 reactor (modeled after the reactor from rex grigg website). I also ordered new tubing for the filstar XP2 filter so that I can connect the reactor to the filter. The PVC tubing I have is 24'' long and 2'' in diameter and is white so unfortunately I can't see the bubbles enter the water there. Would a bubble counter be beneficial? If so, would I put it before CO2 enters the reactor or where is the best place? I also want to do a CO2 drop checker but I haven't been able to find the equipment needed for that yet. Sorry to bother everyone with these simple questions but I would like to do this right the first time and avoid any hassles before I start my second semester of vet school.


----------

